# A good word for Burberry customer service



## Cheviot (Feb 16, 2006)

I just wanted to share with everyone the fabulous service I've just received from Burberry USA customer service.

I recently bought a vintage trench coat on eBay. And it's beautiful. Seriously. Looks brand new. It arrived today and I tried it on. Perfect fit. Just to see how it looked I started to button it all the way up. But much to my disappointment the button under the gun flap was shattered. I can't really blame the seller, it's not an obvious problem and the coat is in otherwise mint condition. But what to do?

Well, I emailed Burberry customer service, explaining about the broken button and enclosing a digital photo. Not ten minutes later Burberry replied, stating they had the button in stock and would be happy to mail it to me if I supplied my name and address. 

Now, I expected that one way or another a replacement button would be on it's way, but the idea that this was all handled in ten minutes and at no cost to me... I'm in awe. They've got a customer for life... over a button.

Bravo!


----------



## David Reeves (Dec 19, 2008)

Thats how it should be.


----------



## coynedj (Jun 1, 2008)

David Reeves said:


> Thats how it should be.


Indeed. Smart companies do this kind of thing, but smart companies are getting ever more difficult to find. I'm glad to hear that Burberry provides such exemplary service.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Cheviot said:


> I just wanted to share with everyone the fabulous service I've just received from Burberry USA customer service.
> 
> I recently bought a vintage trench coat on eBay. And it's beautiful. Seriously. Looks brand new. It arrived today and I tried it on. Perfect fit. Just to see how it looked I started to button it all the way up. But much to my disappointment the button under the gun flap was shattered. I can't really blame the seller, it's not an obvious problem and the coat is in otherwise mint condition. But what to do?
> 
> ...


That's exceptional to know, as I've been a bit delicate with my vintage Burberry's trench from ebay (got mine a few months ago). Inside the back skirt pleat, where there's a tab and a button, was the only flaw to mine; the button was missing. Since this isn't visible, the fix was easy, but those front ones scare the hell outta me.

I take it you haven't worn it out yet (next day or two might give cause), but be ready for the Shirlock Holmes and Inspector Gadget jokes, especially if you wear a hat. Guys at work have fun with me over it, but I'm the only one outside without a worry.

Nice pick-up; mine is one of my favorite pieces.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Very nice customer service. Last time I asked if I could have a replacement button from a certain clothing company, I was rewarded by having my email ignored and then being told over the phone, "Uh, we don't really do that." I told them I'd PAY for the button and shipping. :icon_scratch:


----------



## SamKool (Mar 16, 2011)

Jovan said:


> Last time I asked if I could have a replacement button from a certain clothing company, I was rewarded by having my email ignored and then being told over the phone, "Uh, we don't really do that." I told them I'd PAY for the button and shipping. :icon_scratch:


what company? is there something against naming the company here? i think it would be something people would want to know as to avoid dealing with them, or at least to know what to expect from them.

"our shirts are $50, but don't ask for another button if something happens in the future."
"our shirts are $500, but don't ask for another button if something happens in the future."

"our shirts are $50, if you need another button or collar stays in the future just come on in and we'll take care of you."
"our shirts are $500, if you need another button or collar stays in the future just come on in and we'll take care of you."

the primary reason i shop @ a given boutique and/or department store is the service.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I have my reasons for not naming them.


----------



## thefancyman (Apr 24, 2009)

In recent years Burberry has gotten a bad rap for being a "designer" brand but they still put out some quality stuff: trench coats made in England, cashmere and lambswool scarves made in Scotland, suits made by Hickey Freeman and Belvest and I'm a big fan of their colognes. I really enjoy Burberry Brit for men which my mother got me on since she loves the original for women. I usually don't like designer fragrances but this one is pretty good. 

I purchased a vintage Burberry trench from a thrift a while ago for $1 or $2 and I flipped it on eBay for $80. It had the most beautiful thick, horn buttons. 

Vintage Burberry trenches and blazers have always seemed to be popular with the Trad folk.


----------



## Cheviot (Feb 16, 2006)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> That's exceptional to know, as I've been a bit delicate with my vintage Burberry's trench from ebay (got mine a few months ago). Inside the back skirt pleat, where there's a tab and a button, was the only flaw to mine; the button was missing. Since this isn't visible, the fix was easy, but those front ones scare the hell outta me.


If it's this button you're definitely in the clear!












> I take it you haven't worn it out yet (next day or two might give cause), but be ready for the Shirlock Holmes and Inspector Gadget jokes, especially if you wear a hat.


Oh, I've already gotten such comments from those who have seen the pictures. The original forecast called for rain all week and for once I was looking forward to it. Still, it should be interesting when I actually wear it.


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> That's exceptional to know, as I've been a bit delicate with my vintage Burberry's trench from ebay (got mine a few months ago). Inside the back skirt pleat, where there's a tab and a button, was the only flaw to mine; the button was missing. Since this isn't visible, the fix was easy, but those front ones scare the hell outta me.
> 
> I take it you haven't worn it out yet (next day or two might give cause), but be ready for the Shirlock Holmes and Inspector Gadget jokes, especially if you wear a hat. Guys at work have fun with me over it, but I'm the only one outside without a worry.
> 
> Nice pick-up; mine is one of my favorite pieces.


That's funny. I've never heard Sherlock Holmes or Inspector Gadget. I did get a comment from a female bartender about looking like Carmen Sandiego once. I told her that I was going more for a Dick Tracy look, but I'll take Carmen Sandiego.
That's good to know about Burberry. I have been disappointed by their new stuff. The new trenches don't seem to be worth the over $1k price tag. The old ones are golden, however. I have two myself.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

A Burberry Trench is one of the better purchases I've made in my life, offering a great look, exceptional craftsmanship and they are almost shockingly durable. My first provided something in the neighborhood of twenty-five years of service and the second continues to look great and serve me well at the ripe old age of 16 (or close to it), I think! Afraid I can't comment on their more recent offerings.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

thefancyman said:


> In recent years Burberry has gotten a bad rap for being a "designer" brand but they still put out some quality stuff: trench coats made in England, cashmere and lambswool scarves made in Scotland, suits made by Hickey Freeman and Belvest and I'm a big fan of their colognes. I really enjoy Burberry Brit for men which my mother got me on since she loves the original for women. I usually don't like designer fragrances but this one is pretty good.
> 
> I purchased a vintage Burberry trench from a thrift a while ago for $1 or $2 and I flipped it on eBay for $80. It had the most beautiful thick, horn buttons.
> 
> Vintage Burberry trenches and blazers have always seemed to be popular with the Trad folk.


The recent things labeled 'Burberry London' are, for lack of a better term, garbage. Yes, they're HF (I believe) made, but its quality along the lines of the HF Limited line, not the mainline stuff of which we're used to. I have one, and it sucks. Anything with the blue knight logo (Burberry's Prosrum) and made in England is of worthwhile quality.



Cheviot said:


> If it's this button you're definitely in the clear!
> 
> Oh, I've already gotten such comments from those who have seen the pictures. The original forecast called for rain all week and for once I was looking forward to it. Still, it should be interesting when I actually wear it.


Yup, thats the button....its got a boatload of them too. Good to know they're available. Heh, I can promise that the first person you see who has broken your stones before will break them again. Still, I wear mine with pride, knowing what a great garment it is, and when you take it off and someone catches a glimpse of the novacheck lining (I'll assume you have the wool lining and collar off with our recent temps), they go 'Oh, thats a Burberry?' like they should have never opened their mouth to begin with. The only flaw to mine is a small moth hole in the removable lining, but I'm ok with that as I'm going to have my tailor use it as a template and make me a cashmere lining and velvet collar.



triklops55 said:


> That's funny. I've never heard Sherlock Holmes or Inspector Gadget. I did get a comment from a female bartender about looking like Carmen Sandiego once. I told her that I was going more for a Dick Tracy look, but I'll take Carmen Sandiego.
> That's good to know about Burberry. I have been disappointed by their new stuff. The new trenches don't seem to be worth the over $1k price tag. The old ones are golden, however. I have two myself.


That might be a coastal thing, but you'll get them, just keep wearing it, especially with a fedora. I don't believe the newer ones to be of the quality as our vintage models. They really are a lifetime piece.


----------



## thefancyman (Apr 24, 2009)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> The recent things labeled 'Burberry London' are, for lack of a better term, garbage. Yes, they're HF (I believe) made, but its quality along the lines of the HF Limited line, not the mainline stuff of which we're used to. I have one, and it sucks. Anything with the blue knight logo (Burberry's Prosrum) and made in England is of worthwhile quality.


I have a Burberry London sportcoat with the white label and I wouldn't describe it as "sucks" :icon_smile_big:. It's a half-canvassed, machine-made jacket around the same quality as HF Ltd., HSM, Joseph Abboud or Jack Victor. I'm sure it doesn't reach the quality of Hickey Freeman mainline but it's priced at less than half of that I think around $700-800. 
The Burberry Prorsum line is much better though. It's made by Belvest and fully-canvassed with some hand-tailoring. The Belvest models sell for about $1100-1300.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm glad to hear you had a good experience. I emailed Burberry customer service once to ask them if they had any replacement D-rings (I had lost one). They had not.  Somewhat strange. I thought they would certainly have replacements on hand.


----------



## Cheviot (Feb 16, 2006)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> Yup, thats the button....its got a boatload of them too. Good to know they're available. Heh, I can promise that the first person you see who has broken your stones before will break them again. Still, I wear mine with pride, knowing what a great garment it is, and when you take it off and someone catches a glimpse of the novacheck lining (I'll assume you have the wool lining and collar off with our recent temps), they go 'Oh, thats a Burberry?' like they should have never opened their mouth to begin with. The only flaw to mine is a small moth hole in the removable lining, but I'm ok with that as I'm going to have my tailor use it as a template and make me a cashmere lining and velvet collar.


While mine has a zip-in wool lining it doesn't have a removable collar (or obvious means to attach one. I'll post some pictures of mine when I return home tonight.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

thefancyman said:


> I have a Burberry London sportcoat with the white label and I wouldn't describe it as "sucks" :icon_smile_big:. It's a half-canvassed, machine-made jacket around the same quality as HF Ltd., HSM, Joseph Abboud or Jack Victor. I'm sure it doesn't reach the quality of Hickey Freeman mainline but it's priced at less than half of that I think around $700-800.
> The Burberry Prorsum line is much better though. It's made by Belvest and fully-canvassed with some hand-tailoring. The Belvest models sell for about $1100-1300.


I'm glad yours doesn't suck!! My Burberry London suit does suck a big one; having paid $500ish for it, I simply find it to be of poor value. I think I wore it a handful of times at most. The bad experience of that turned me off to looking at any other, especially after my first blue label.



Cheviot said:


> While mine has a zip-in wool lining it doesn't have a removable collar (or obvious means to attach one. I'll post some pictures of mine when I return home tonight.


Ahhh. Ok, mine has a button-in lining and button-on extra collar. Maybe we should start a thread in the Trad forum for Burberry trenches? A way to catalog different models, eras, etc? And, hopefully, someone can explain to us how all of the differing buttoning works!!!


----------



## thefancyman (Apr 24, 2009)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> I'm glad yours doesn't suck!! My Burberry London suit does suck a big one; having paid $500ish for it, I simply find it to be of poor value. I think I wore it a handful of times at most. The bad experience of that turned me off to looking at any other, especially after my first blue label.


Thanks lol. I suppose it would be HF's problem since they made the old blue label Prorsum Knight ones too. Either HF or Burberry cut quality possibly both. At full price the Burberry London suits are a bit over priced (and $500 probably as well) as much of Burberry's clothing is. I got my jacket at a Burberry outlet for under $200 but it was Christmas and retailers were in recession discounting mode.


----------



## Cheviot (Feb 16, 2006)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> Ahhh. Ok, mine has a button-in lining and button-on extra collar. Maybe we should start a thread in the Trad forum for Burberry trenches? A way to catalog different models, eras, etc? And, hopefully, someone can explain to us how all of the differing buttoning works!!!


I'd certainly contribute to such a thread. How does the extra collar button into place?

btw... my Burberry

https://i54.tinypic.com/30ucvaa.jpg


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Cheviot said:


> I'd certainly contribute to such a thread. How does the extra collar button into place?
> 
> btw... my Burberry
> 
> https://i54.tinypic.com/30ucvaa.jpg


I'll attempt to get my pics together and we'll start one. From those pictures, our jackets appear identical!

The collar buttons into place the same way the lining does (a series of buttons inside the jacket), and lays over the regular collar. Think of a chesterfield look....only removable.


----------



## Cheviot (Feb 16, 2006)

I found a picture on eBay. My jacket lacks the buttons to hold a collar in place. The lining of mine zips into place. 

Still waiting for confirmation from eBay (which they told me they'd email me) when they ship my replacement button.


----------



## Cheviot (Feb 16, 2006)

*And a not so good word*

Update:
Burberry had told me they would email me when they were ready to send the button. As more than a week had passed since that email I contacted them again.

No reply.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Cheviot said:


> Update:
> Burberry had told me they would email me when they were ready to send the button. As more than a week had passed since that email I contacted them again.
> 
> No reply.


dun dun dun.....


----------



## silverporsche (Nov 3, 2005)

Burberry is an excellent company when it comes to their trench coats. I sent a Burberry
trench coat to Burberry to have a lining installed and a collar added. Excellent work ,
low cost and great follow up. 
I was so impressed that I bought a second Burberry trench , one I only wear in the summer
it does not have a lining or wool collar. One is American made the other made in Great Britain.
My wife also has a Burberry trench coat , the company is first rate.


----------



## Cheviot (Feb 16, 2006)

*A bad word for Burberry customer service*

Week 3... no button. No reply to new week 3 email.

I'm beginning to think I've been had.


----------



## Cheviot (Feb 16, 2006)

And a reply. they are out of these buttons. They've offered to sell me a replacement set of buttons, but as the button is hidden under the gun flap I'm accepted their offer of one of the new buttons at no charge. They're sending it out today.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Cheviot said:


> And a reply. they are out of these buttons. They've offered to sell me a replacement set of buttons, but as the button is hidden under the gun flap I'm accepted their offer of one of the new buttons at no charge. They're sending it out today.


At least they responded. That's good to hear. Curiously, how much was a set of replacement buttons?


----------



## Cheviot (Feb 16, 2006)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> At least they responded. That's good to hear. Curiously, how much was a set of replacement buttons?


$25 for a double breasted trench, $15 for a single breasted. These buttons are tan with a dark brown swirl and "BURBERRY engraved around the edge of the button.


----------



## princesscharming (May 31, 2011)

*Thanks for the info*

Hello there, thank you for the information. I have recently purchased a Burberry (Harbourne) trench with black buttons, and I am wishing I could have purchased the Marystow with the brown buttons but it was sold out. I thought the black buttons would finally grow on me, but they haven't, it has been bothering me ever since! I know it seams really minor, but after spending so much on the coat I would like to actually get the look I am going for, so I want to have all the buttons replaced. I was relieved to find this post rather than be forced to take the chance of buying a fake set on ebay. So I have taken your advice and contacted Burberry directly. I was wondering if you received your buttons yet? When they offered you a full set were they a completely different color than the ones you needed? I am currently awaiting a response. Thank you so much!


----------



## Cheviot (Feb 16, 2006)

I received my button. It's a bit smaller than the other buttons on the coat, but it's hidden under the storm flap, so I don't really mind.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Only a month since you first asked them! Glad you got it at least.


----------



## Cheviot (Feb 16, 2006)

To be fair it arrived about a week ago. I just hadn't posted yet.


----------



## princesscharming (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for letting me know. Did they offer to sell you an alternative set of buttons for the prices you've listed above or did you have to ask? 



Cheviot said:


> I received my button. It's a bit smaller than the other buttons on the coat, but it's hidden under the storm flap, so I don't really mind.


----------



## Cheviot (Feb 16, 2006)

They offered, but I had to ask the pricing.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Glad you ended up with good resolve. Either way, $25 for a set of those buttons is a VERY fair price.


----------



## princesscharming (May 31, 2011)

Thank you so ver much. Yes, that is extremely reasonable. Any idea how many buttons actually come in a full set? Thanks!


----------



## princesscharming (May 31, 2011)

I can now officially vouch for the exemplary costumer service. Burberry has just gotten back to me and offered to let me buy a complete set of brown buttons for $30, they were even so kind as to include a picture of the buttons they have in stock. Thank you all so much. Great forum!


----------

